# Coles Taxidermy does it again!



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Not everyday your 3 year old catches a 7lb bass. Thanks Michael for a great mount!


----------



## AUtiger01 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Looks awesome, congrats.


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

Very cool! He will keep that forever!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

looks like a sweet mount Rob!!! Congrats to that youngin!!!


----------



## jhall (Oct 8, 2007)

I'd say he's about as proud as anyone could be. Look at the way he holding it. Good job. :thumbup:


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

jhall said:


> I'd say he's about as proud as anyone could be. Look at the way he holding it. Good job. :thumbup:


You have know idea. He ask me about once a week for the last few months. 

@Jason-man it looks awesome....the boy called Cole can paint some fish son. 

Thanks for all the comments. Not a bad catch for a spiderman pole huh?


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow that is awesome! Good job lil man!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Wow nice mount, ill keep that in mind I had a guy mount a big ol flathead for me and never got it back,the number is disconected now.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

awesome fish and mount...


----------

